

Show HN: heroku.json, our Sunday hack project - fredsters_s
https://github.com/rainforestapp/heroku.json#herokujson

======
ukd1
This was massive fun to hack on!

~~~
sjtgraham
So this is what you guys were doing today.

~~~
ukd1
Yep, our final interview is a hack/opensource-project all together. It's a
great way of finding out if you can work with someone, as well as how they
interact and solve problems.

------
mweibel
I guess in order to install a heroku.json'ified project, you first need to
install the plugin as well, right?

So basicly:

    
    
        heroku plugins:install ...
        heroku bootstrap

~~~
ukd1
Correct! Is this clear enough in the docs?

~~~
mweibel
Well, I'd create a small section in the README for this, I guess :)

------
sergiotapia
I'm sorry but I don't understand what this can be used for. How is this
different than running `heroku create` in your folder and then git push heroku
master?

Or is this just a troll repo, similar to the Enterprise PHP Addition Library?

~~~
ukd1
This lets you clone another opensource project and get the dependancies and
env vars, and the app setup / added in one command. Less docs to read, faster
to get started.

